# All I Want for Christmas



## ironman123 (Dec 22, 2021)

All I Want for Christmas is for every one to be safe, stay healthy, enjoy family, enjoy the holidays and come back with many pictures...... Oh yes Santa, I would like some nice figured wood to make a 6" diameter bowl.

Reactions: Like 5 | Great Post 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 22, 2021)

ironman123 said:


> All I Want for Christmas is for every one to be safe, stay healthy, enjoy family, enjoy the holidays and come back with many pictures...... Oh yes Santa, I would like some nice figured wood to make a 6" diameter bowl.


Santa needs your bowl depth before he can properly evaluate the feasibility of these requests... world peace and health things are standard at Christmas, dontcha know.
Anyhow, merry Christmas to all and to all a good year!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 22, 2021)

Thanks, I forgot the depth. 4.5 inches

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 22, 2021)

Merry Christmas WB wood hoarders! Seriously, good health to y'all! And may "most" of your wishes come true! Chuck

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 22, 2021)

Ray, Merry Christmas to you and to all of my WB family!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 22, 2021)

ironman123 said:


> Thanks, I forgot the depth. 4.5 inches


That's better....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DWasson (Dec 22, 2021)

Merry Christmas to everyone here on WB. My wish for everyone here is to spend time with family and loved ones. No one knows how much time or how many Christmases they have left to be together. This will be the last Christmas that my kids and I get to spend with my wife and their mom. But we feel blessed that we have this one more. Please don’t ever take that time for granted.

Reactions: Sincere 9


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 23, 2021)

All I want for Christmas is some curly Koa from @Don Ratcliff...free of course 

Merry Christmas WB Family

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 23, 2021)

Merry Christmas to all WB'rs and families. Have a safe and memorable Christmas. Coming or going, drive safely and watch out for others.
O HO HO Merry Christmas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 23, 2021)

DWasson said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone here on WB. My wish for everyone here is to spend time with family and loved ones. No one knows how much time or how many Christmases they have left to be together. This will be the last Christmas that my kids and I get to spend with my wife and their mom. But we feel blessed that we have this one more. Please don’t ever take that time for granted.


Thoughts and prayers to your family Dan. We should all approach each day with loved ones as a gift as I’m sure you and your kids do.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 23, 2021)

All I want is a house delivered in 2 pieces……

Merry Christmas everyone!! May we all turn, cut, and carve safely in the new year

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 23, 2021)

My house got 4 pieces last weekend... but I bet the 1x8 and 1x6 were smaller than the 2 pieces you are looking for!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 23, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> My house got 4 pieces last weekend... but I bet the 1x8 and 1x6 were smaller than the 2 pieces you are looking for!


A little, hoping for 72 x 14 each…….

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 23, 2021)

Nice, here's hoping with you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 27, 2021)

ironman123 said:


> All I Want for Christmas is for every one to be safe, stay healthy, enjoy family, enjoy the holidays and come back with many pictures...... Oh yes Santa, I would like some nice figured wood to make a 6" diameter bowl.







__





2021 WB Gift Swap


Ok guys and gals. @ironman123 (Ray) posted something in another thread that got me to thinking. I'm starting the 2021 WB gift exchange. I wish we could have done this earlier but I think it will work better now due to the USPS being so slow around the holidays. How it goes is you sign up and...



woodbarter.com





Santa is currently doing random swap on aisle 3...
Join up, at least everyone knows what to pack ONE box with...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

